# 1947 ? Schwinn Survivor



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2018)

I found this lightly used survivor at last weekends Portland,OR. auto swap meet. I 'm guessing it's a 1947, serial #J71884. It's a lot like the one that @Dgoldman https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/46-schwinn-attic-find.127789/  posted a couple weeks ago. Nice red pinstripes on cobalt blue, Messinger seat, Torrington blocks, Goodyear tires,locking springer w/ original key. Cool bike shop decal from Kissler's Portland,Or. I don't know if that's where it was originally purchased or serviced there at some time. Should clean up well. I'm not sure about the headlight, has a screw up front but not a frontloader. Maybe somebody can i.d. the light or pin down the serial#? Thanks! Tim



 

 

 View attachment 785372


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice bike! Wish mine had those forks.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 9, 2018)

Killer bike


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2018)

Super clean original!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice bike, great color, have the same light on a 1949 girls DX.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice one ... looks like J71884 = Built 04/24 to 04/23 of 1953


----------



## spoker (Apr 13, 2018)

has drop center rims,wouldnt that be early?


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 13, 2018)

spoker said:


> has drop center rims,wouldnt that be early?



Yes, drop center is earlier.


----------



## spoker (Apr 13, 2018)

i thought 46 and first half of 47 were drop center,s2 rims after that


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 13, 2018)

spoker said:


> i thought 46 and first half of 47 were drop center,s2 rims after that



I believe that is correct.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 13, 2018)

rustyrelicks said:


> Nice one ... looks like J71884 = Built 04/24 to 04/23 of 1953



Definitely not a '53.. the serial # is on the bottom bracket. The serial #'s were placed on the left rear dropout starting in '52.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm betting that's a 1946 model if you take merit to Obi's postings along with the last prewar numbers.


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 13, 2018)

I had a 46 with flat lobdells. they were just using up parts. they also used drop centers.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 13, 2018)

rustyrelicks said:


> Nice one ... looks like J71884 = Built 04/24 to 04/23 of 1953




1953 number not found on bottom bracket... to be 1953 number must be oon left rear drop-out.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 14, 2018)

Humm ... I don't find any J numbers on the 48 - 52 bottom bracket chart


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2018)

rustyrelicks said:


> Humm ... I don't find any J numbers on the 48 - 52 bottom bracket chart




J was a pre-48 SN.

Some truth to this.

Quote:
What I have gathered doing research and asking experts is that the I J and K serials would have been left over prewar BB shells and or frames that had already been stamped prior. A being the first true postwar serial. Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any further questions or would like to add something to the list. Thank you


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2018)

rustyrelicks said:


> Humm .. don't find any J numbers on the 48 - 52 bottom bracket chart




That could have something to do with the fact that this is likely a '46-'47 as stated in the previous posts.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 14, 2018)

Gonna ride it tomorrow?


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 14, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> That could have something to do with the fact that this is likely a '46-'47 as stated in the previous posts.



I’m thinking 47 because it doesn’t have a tapered kick stand.


----------

